# Magical Moab



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

From the Poison Spider/Yeti Thaw Festival.

Despite the weather forecast, Moab's Magical Weather Microclimate held true and the weekend was magnificent. The Pancake Ride was a success. The Donut Ride was a success. There were campfires. There were beers. There were Pisco Sours. Grendel had an unscheduled ride up Amasa Back and is still in debt on that account. The new stuff out Sovereign Way is tasty. And breakfast at the Love Muffin is still fantastic.










It was wonderful to get out and ride with old friends.




































































































Begin Sequencitude: The Moment...













































Before:










After:


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

As always, nice pics! Glad you're sharing with us again. And it was very nice to see you and the rest of the CO folk again this weekend. Donna truly enjoyed the demo ride. Sorry we were in such a rush and unable to hang around a bit more to join in the fun. Regards,
- Joe


----------



## Cisco43 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing...........keep the great photos comming.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Gorgeous shots as always, Anthony. 

Damn work.

Gotta say that I love the juxtaposition of Navajo SS foreground and Kayenta SS background on shot 9, and the rider there (I'm guessing CRD) sets the scale perfectly. 

And D, a ski patroller I heard reference to this weekend, seems to have gone over to the bright white Yeti dark side.

hfly


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

that last photo looks like some sort of a matt painting or something? It looks fake, I know it's not, but sometimes things just look "un-real."

fantastic photos!


----------



## shoulderfu (Sep 25, 2005)

Great shots...as always!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes

Mikey


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Good stuff A. Good to ride with again too. Thanks for the loaner steed, she rides quite nicely.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

icegeek said:


> Good stuff A. Good to ride with again too. Thanks for the loaner steed, she rides quite nicely.


The Seven? Ride Report? Great pics as always A!


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

*yummy*

Amazing, sweetness.

Loved riding in the desert with you and friends.

_Just a few of my favorites ...
_








We love Grendel! He was drooling red.









Those clouds didn't scare us.









A picked this one out of the many I took! I was laying on the slickrock.









We love H even though she rides a bike that starts with a V and not a Y.









My girl. I'm still the luckiest mom having a girl that loves the bike.









Weeee....switchbacks.









White bike black wheels, black bike white wheels. All intertwined, all wonderful.









Love thy rock.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

awesome shots anthonys and crd!

It definitely looks like a blast...Moab is definitely on my to-do list (man that list is getting long  )


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing those pics. I really must plan a return trip to Moab, absolutely love that place.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Magic is good! And when done well, we don't even notice the slight of hand, remaining spell-bound by the show.

Great pics, as always. This one is my fav. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

anthonys post = automatic read!

great as usual


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Beautiful shots and everyone has a beautiful bike!


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Great pics - Be there in a couple weeks myself!

Sucks I missed that thaw ride...I did it last year - couldnt find the info on it this year. :madman: 

Which trail is that up above the river?

Pretty sure I have been on the other side near the highway but not that side before.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice Pics A, CRD, all....

makes me wish I knew how to ride a bike....


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pics! Weather looks like it was great for riding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acaridans (Mar 19, 2004)

Great pics. Man do I miss Moab


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

crd said:


> Those clouds didn't scare us.


And apparenty, neither did the weather reports! Very nice, and beautiful shots crd! Looks like a great time was had by all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats what you call a serious one-two punch!


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

hfly said:


> Gotta say that I love the juxtaposition of Navajo SS foreground and Kayenta SS background on shot 9, and the rider there (I'm guessing CRD) sets the scale perfectly.


Bummer, we didn't get to meet, but some of them locals sure took care of us! I always enjoy my trips out there...

This pix?










Judging by the helmet color, I believe that is Jared:









_fun, fun, fun..._


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Beautiful pics, A and C!! Sorry I wasn't able to join you guys this year, but nice to see you were able to have a good time without me... I need to get out to Moab/Fruita soon!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Thanks for letting me coast some*

This past weekend was quite fantastic!

Thanx abunch!


----------



## beenridin (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pics but an even better ride!

Moab, as always, provided a fantastic weekend with friends new and old. Thanks to all that made it happen.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

beenridin said:


> Great pics but an even better ride!
> 
> Moab, as always, provided a fantastic weekend with friends new and old. Thanks to all that made it happen.


Yes and Yes. Glad you made it out...

_Still going through pix, but thought I'd post this one...
_









Just don't forget where you came from


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

YAY! Thanks so much for the photos! I missed them!

I'm sure I will get the full update via Dave, but I hope things are going well and maybe I'll see you this spring.


----------



## beenridin (Aug 25, 2008)

Hah! thanks for the pic. I should have just stayed with the bibs and gone for the overalls look.... of course this is a family site and that Would have disturbed (even worse than the one already posted).


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Ditto...thanks for the pix Anthony, and glad yer back, too!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Fantastic :thumbsup: Good to have AnthonyS posting his wonderful images on here again and thanks to CRD for complimenting them with her wonderful shots :thumbsup: Moab sure looks fun and decently warm for February.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn glad Sloan is back.


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

the pics are gorgeous i especially like your cowboy boots!!


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

ttowry said:


> the pics are gorgeous i especially like your cowboy boots!!


I especially like the Yeti colored tassels in this pic:


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm confused, Gregg. In the pic you quoted, Anthony's got his jersey on....



gregg said:


> I especially like the Yeti colored tassels in this pic:


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Great pics. Moab is quite possibly my favorite place on Earth. Been a few years since I've been, but it is always a blast.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Fantastic Good to have AnthonyS posting his wonderful images on here again and thanks to CRD for complimenting them with her wonderful shots. Moab sure looks fun and decently warm for February.


Thank-you, that was very sweet...

_One more...
_

...the post-ride Joe dancin' entertainment...


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

NuMexJoe said:


> I'm confused, Gregg. In the pic you quoted, Anthony's got his jersey on....


Joe, you are bad, bad 

_I love my bling, bling...it flows in the wind and makes you feel like a kid again!_


----------



## speed_star (Feb 3, 2009)

It's awesome stuff here ! Thanks here to you for sharing nice pixels.


----------



## atlantisT3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello from Spain.

Uffff! what a nice pics!!! I've been at Moab only for a couple of days, but I have great memories of that time. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

*Nice pics....*

Moab is Magical, true that.


----------



## daveM (Jan 15, 2004)

*Very nice!*

Uhh, very nice indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice pics anthony and crd - thanks for posting, and for the reminder. Moab and Fruita for my crews' annual trip this autumn and I need to get on with the planning!


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

screampint said:


> YAY! Thanks so much for the photos! I missed them!
> 
> I'm sure I will get the full update via Dave, but I hope things are going well and maybe I'll see you this spring.


Didja see the Easter Island stuff? I'll be through a time or two, so you'll definitely see me. I'll poke my head in the Hurricane store in late March too.



SlowerThenSnot said:


> This past weekend was quite fantastic!
> 
> Thanx abunch!


It was SuperMegaBadAss to hang out with ya. I hope the ride to Fruita was satisfying, contemplative, reasonably warm, and rewarding.



icegeek said:


> Good stuff A. Good to ride with again too. Thanks for the loaner steed, she rides quite nicely.


Is this really the ickGeek?

As always, a rare pleasure. We should just get you a seat in that there demo rig and make a habit of it.



hfly said:


> Gorgeous shots as always, Anthony.
> 
> Damn work.
> 
> hfly


Thanks, sorry we didn't cross paths. We sent one your way though.



NuMexJoe said:


> As always, nice pics! Glad you're sharing with us again. And it was very nice to see you and the rest of the CO folk again this weekend. Donna truly enjoyed the demo ride. Sorry we were in such a rush and unable to hang around a bit more to join in the fun. Regards,
> - Joe


T'was good to see you, even if you are pretending it never happened. I'll be down NM way in late May. 'Course there's always Fruita...


----------



## Rubber Soul (Mar 27, 2008)

This makes me want to slow down and take more pictures. Enjoy my friends & the times we have together. Life can be tragically too short for the best people.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

Crazy to think this was a little over a year ago. 2010 Thawfest was postponed a month due to the high quantities of snow this year. It was rescheduled for last weekend; the same weekend my folks came to town. Anybody go? 

I should be out there late April and perhaps mid-May.

Always ride, even when that road get bumpy


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*I'm lovin that shot "my girl"*

"c'mon baby let the good times roll"


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

davidarnott said:


> "c'mon baby let the good times roll"


hehe...nice!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hard to believe that was a year ago and AnthonyS was still with us, then one night he was gone and the world was a lesser place for his passing. I truly marvelled and enjoyed his creative work, both from a fellow proffessional standpoint and just as an admirer of great images, which took me places and moved me.

Live life to the fullest, every day, cause you never know when it'll be your last 



crd said:


> Crazy to think this was a little over a year ago. 2010 Thawfest was postponed a month due to the high quantities of snow this year. It was rescheduled for last weekend; the same weekend my folks came to town. Anybody go?
> 
> I should be out there late April and perhaps mid-May.
> 
> Always ride, even when that road get bumpy


----------



## janiszew (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone know of a decent job in Moab? My urge to spend a year there has been re-sparked.


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Hard to believe that was a year ago and AnthonyS was still with us, then one night he was gone and the world was a lesser place for his passing. I truly marvelled and enjoyed his creative work, both from a fellow proffessional standpoint and just as an admirer of great images, which took me places and moved me.
> 
> Live life to the fullest, every day, cause you never know when it'll be your last


Yes, love long, smile lots, and find many "this looks like a good place for a beer" in your travels.
Anthony's photog work inspired me bunches.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

davidarnott said:


> "c'mon baby let the good times roll"


That's just begging for a huckin' kitty....


----------

